# Hello and help.



## perry13 (Nov 6, 2012)

Hi everybody am new to this forum but I need your help. My EOI was selected in Aug with 140 points but I was told my masters degree was in level 8 and not 9. So i dropped 10 points. I did not get ITA. Please I have 130 points now no job offer EOI back in pool. What can I do to move on as am just confused. Am in Qatar do I go to New Zealand late Jan to try and visit some employers? Please what else can I do. Thank you so much for your assistance.


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

perry13 said:


> Hi everybody am new to this forum but I need your help. My EOI was selected in Aug with 140 points but I was told my masters degree was in level 8 and not 9. So i dropped 10 points. I did not get ITA. Please I have 130 points now no job offer EOI back in pool. What can I do to move on as am just confused. Am in Qatar do I go to New Zealand late Jan to try and visit some employers? Please what else can I do. Thank you so much for your assistance.


I think you are doing what you can by coming over to NZ to look for that elusive job. What industry are you in?


----------



## perry13 (Nov 6, 2012)

Thanks for taking out time to answer, I am a drilling engineer with over five years experience in the field. Do you know how the oil and gas industry is in NZ please.


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

perry13 said:


> Thanks for taking out time to answer, I am a drilling engineer with over five years experience in the field. Do you know how the oil and gas industry is in NZ please.


We certainly have an oil industry, off the eastern coast od South Island if I remember rightly.

See NZ Oil & Gas - Home


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

Hi,

I'm no expert but I think thats incorrect ?
The Taranaki region of the North Island probably the best place to start for the oil and gas industry in NZ.
I work for Transpower (National Grid) and all of the fossil fuel generation in NZ is situated in the North Island with the majority up the West coast. A lot in the New Plymouth area and a lot up in and around Auckland. There is a little bit over on the East coast at Whitinaki. There is a major high pressure gas pipeline from North of New Plymouth that goes right up the West coast up to Huntly/Auckland with another lower pressure back up and network close by.
The gas field is off the coast of Taranaki region. A lot of the oil industry is around Kapuni, Harewa, Waverley I think.
Cheers


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

Try the Gas Association Of New Zealand (GANZ) or Vector who is the Critical Contingency Operator and owner of the lower pressure gas pipeline/network.
The high pressure pipeline is called the Maui pipeline. All the petroleum producers are in the Taranaki Basin.
Have a look on Wikipedia "Oil & Gas Industry in New Zealand" for more useful info.
Cheers


----------



## perry13 (Nov 6, 2012)

escapedtonz said:


> Try the Gas Association Of New Zealand (GANZ) or Vector who is the Critical Contingency Operator and owner of the lower pressure gas pipeline/network.
> The high pressure pipeline is called the Maui pipeline. All the petroleum producers are in the Taranaki Basin.
> Have a look on Wikipedia "Oil & Gas Industry in New Zealand" for more useful info.
> Cheers


Thanks a lot. I will definitely look into it. Please do you think calling up some of the companies before coming over would help or I should come over and talk face to face.


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

First off find out all the companies you need to consider and how the industries operate here. Do all the necessary research you need as showing potential employers that you have taken the time to learn will go down great with them.
I'd do everything I could to make them notice me. 
Phone/Email - send them your CV and a covering letter selling yourself.
Have a look on all the job sites like Jobs on SEEK - New Zealand's no.1 Employment, Career and Recruitment site and others for jobs in this field and just apply for any that are remotely viable for you - they can only say no!!!
You only need one employer or agency to say yes and agree to interview you - you only need one job.
Arrange meetings and interviews for when you come to visit.
Cold calling isn't unheard of here and the vast majority of employers would welcome it.
In doing so you are showing them your dedication to getting employment.

I'd also look into your qualifications and ensure what you have achieved is recognised here. May not be an issue, but on the other hand it could cause all sorts of problems. Better to be ready for anything that can be thrown at you.

I've just put "Drilling" in the keywords category on www.seek.co.nz for full time & contract work and 50 jobs have come up.

Cheers


----------

